# Door Locks



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone changed their door locks so that they have just one key to mess with instead of two or three? I think I have read of someone on here doing it. Just wondering how hard or costly it would be for me to do this. We took our new camper out for the first time this weekend and the keys proved to be the only real pain point with the wife. She went back for some warmer clothes for the boys and said she felt like a jailer with all the different keys and locks. I believe these are Bauer brand locks.

-Kevin


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

A little research, some old threads on this forum should help. The manufacturer will re-key to the same key for no charge, just shipping.
Dave


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I too had the same Problem with two different Key's, They are a very popular brand, sorry I forgot the name, but I went to their website and ordered just a Lock from them with the key code of one of my locks, now both locks are keyed the same and use only one Key. I want to say with shipping the new Lock was around $25. seems high but well worth it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

now that touchpad lock is really nice, I may have to invest in a couple of those


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

The lock shown with the link looks nothing like the photo you show. Is the link incorrect?

Thanks,

glen...


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

robertized said:


> New Bauer Touch Pad Lock.
> 
> I replaced the original door lock with this Touch Pad Lock so we wouldn't need to use the key during the day when going in and out of the trailer while visiting others. It is a simple direct replacement for the original lock that came on the trailer. This lock is all cast metal, as the one it replaced had plastic parts. It will be nice not to have to fumble around looking for a key. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.outbacker..._1850_44839.jpg


Looks nice!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

*FIRST SUBJECT:*

I recently ordered three (3) Keyed Cam lock replacements and a replacement door latch from RvLocksAndMore.com :

Cams http://www.rvlocksandmore.com/CLB-Cam-Lock-Barrel#.Vqz_n7IrIrg

Door Latch http://www.rvlocksandmore.com/TTL-43610-2006#.Vqz_7bIrIrg

All three cams and latch will be keyed with the same key. My second entry door is already keyed to the "new" key. I will now have every lockable door of the trailer accessible with *ONE* key. Pricing at the website was very resonable. The Global Link door latch is what is already on my 2011 210RS.

*SECOND SUBJECT: *

There are numerous threads in the forum with questions on how to make the screen door latch better. You can buy metal replacements but I thought I'd use materials at hand. A reinforcing plate works for me!

My screen door latch broke in a very familiar place:










I traced the latch body onto a piece of sheet metal:










I filed off sharp edges, drill slightly over size holes, and painted the reinforcing plate:










I sandwiched the plate and latch attaching both to the door with larger screws. Then I adjusted the engagement of door and jam. (NOTE Door is slightly ajar to allow better view of latch) : VIOLA!










Works like a champ! :ibbanana:


----------



## TwinSac (Dec 5, 2015)

Well done and even better illustrations. Thanks.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Now that I have changed all my locks to the same key I am a happy camper! :wiggle:

I do have a Global Link model TTL-43610-2006 Travel trailer latch keyed for the* G342 *key code. Take a look at your keys for your trailer. If one of your key is a *Global Link G342 *key then you can change your other door latch. The change out took me 30 minutes.

If you want my old door latch just private message me. I will ship it to you and you pay the postage. I don't need anything just your address and postage which should be less than $10.00 !


----------



## tomhank (Nov 5, 2021)

I was looking up Carmtek versus RV door lock on the internet. To evaluate whether or not to purchase this Carmtek keyless door latch, I compared it to regular RV door locks. I completed the transaction after reading numerous great reviews about this Carmtek lock, and I couldn't be happier with the results.


----------



## ronaldos (Jun 27, 2021)

I wish I only had one key for all the locks in my RV, I solved it by rekey RV locks.


----------

